
The World’s Cash Is Disappearing. Bankers Aren’t Sure Where It Went. - stevetodd
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-worlds-cash-is-disappearing-bankers-arent-sure-where-it-went-11576184491
======
Fjolsvith
Drug Dealers/Gangs.

[https://www.kltv.com/story/27599526/police-find-over-a-
milli...](https://www.kltv.com/story/27599526/police-find-over-a-million-
dollars-in-trailer-of-truck/)

[https://www.al.com/live/2013/09/task_force_in_baldwin_county...](https://www.al.com/live/2013/09/task_force_in_baldwin_county_s.html)

------
rolph
Or .... the banks are not seeing it.

i for one have as little to do with banks as possible, banks are not needed,
only the security of a currency is needed.

that currency can be anything really it just has to be mutually agreeable that
a bag of barley equates to X hours of physical work, and a 10pound sack of
barley equates to one chicken , or a bottle of scotch wiskey

